# Starting IVF at nurture - QMC Nottingham



## AJML972 (Apr 7, 2010)

Hi everyone
This is my first post so I am hoping you will be able to help me!  TTC since 2006 - never been pregnant   
Lap & Dye test showed right tube not working but there was no obvious reason why - confirmed by HSG test where there was no flow or spill into the right tube.  Have been told that the only option is IVF and DH and I have to go in for an IVF Assessment.  Can anyone tell me what this involves - is this with a consultant or fertility nurse??  
Also I am not sure why I can't go for IUI - was offered three courses of treatment if the HSG showed 2 healthy tubes (which it didn't).  If I have one healthy tube is it not worth giving it a go? Or are the changes of conceiving too low? 
Also, have been given the option of CARE Nottingham or Nurture - have plumped for Nurture - hope that is the right decision!!
Looking forward to hearing from you   
Annette


----------



## fairywings (Feb 19, 2009)

and welcome to Fertility Friends Annette 

I will leave you some board linkd I think will be helpful for you hun  . Please have a good look around the boards, feel free to post in any area, and make yourself at home. Fertility Friends is such a huge support. There are many who are on their TTC journey, and others who have been fortunate to have little ones with assistance. You will soon discover that our members are very encouraging of one another and offering advice or just simple hugs. There's a vast amount of information here for everyone, so start reading, posting and getting to know others. You will make some great friends too (add them to your buddy list in your profile!), lots of members often have meet ups locally too, for chats, coffee, shopping or even nights out! You can share conversations with one another freely, simply because we all understand each other. It's hard when family and friends don't fully comprehend what this journey entails and the emotions that go with it. That's where we come in!

Here are some links which you should find really useful at the moment&#8230;&#8230;

*Tubal Factors ~ *CLICK HERE

*A Rough Guide To IVF ~*   CLICK HERE

*IVF General ~ *CLICK HERE

*Peer Support (for asking fertility and treatment related questions of your fellow FFers) ~ * CLICK HERE

Here is the link for Nottingham where you can find out about Nurture....
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=243.0

You can also chat live in our excellent chat room. We have a newbie day in the chat room every Wednesday where you can meet one of our mods for support, meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here.  CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT 

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area. It's a small world!

Wishing you lots of luck    and 

Keep in touch

Fairywings xx


----------

